# Doggie Sudoku? Why brain training could benefit pets



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

If this involves treats I know my Hogan could learn this..... LOL

Doggie Sudoku? Why brain training could benefit pets - Philly


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's interesting


----------

